# question about piedmont lake and muskies



## brandonbtbt (Jul 21, 2009)

hey everyone... i've been to piedmont a few times this year trying to troll for musky but have come up with nothing... i've been using 11" double cowgirl bucktails, and 9" bulldawgs.. everyone tells me i should simply be using a large deep diving crankbait...

anyone got any suggestions???

thanks a lot!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Are you using weight to troll the double cowgirl and the other bucktails? If not they are riding right on the surface. I would suggest trolling cranks 8-14ft down. Monster shads, lee sissons, and little ernies. I've never done well the few times I've trolled that lake.


----------



## musky fisherman (Jun 28, 2008)

Quit trolling and cast !\


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't fish for Muskies but I have caught a lot of them this year using a 1/2 oz DOUBLE WILLIOW LEAF w/c spinnerbait!  Some of my spinnerbaits really got ripped up!.........lol.Caught one on a 1/8 oz spinnerbait when fishing with my son and it was 42" .................nothing left of that spinnerbait! It also had a BLUE AND CHROME TORPEDO hanging on one of his back fins! 

 I call them LAKE SHARKS!!!!!!!!!


----------

